# New Stealth Spy Drone Already Flying Over Area 51



## micropage7 (Dec 8, 2013)

The latest top secret unmanned spy plane to be uncovered isn’t just a design idea, it’s already flying at the Air Force’s famed Area 51. Unlike the recently announced SR-72, the new RQ-180 from Northrop Grumman is believed to be currently in flight testing according to _Aviation Week and Space Technology_.

The RQ-180 is a new design aimed at intelligence, surveillance and reconnaissance (ISR, a.k.a. spying) and incorporates stealth technology, in addition to an efficient new design that’s tailored to flights over countries where the red carpet isn’t being rolled out for current U.S. spy drones.

It’s the successor to the Lockheed Martin RQ-170 Sentinel, known as the “Beast of Kandahar” for its countless missions out of Afghanistan since 2007. It is assumed the RQ-170 has flown missions over Iran and Pakistan, but the aircraft lacks the endurance of other unmanned aircraft, somewhat limiting its capabilities. Iran displayed what is claimed to be a captured RQ-170 in December 2011. The U.S. Air Force would only acknowledge that it lost control of an RQ-170 over western Afghanistan at the same time.

The new RQ-180 is thought to largely address the problem of flying in hostile airspace through improved stealth design and better aerodynamics. According to _Aviation Week_, the unmanned spy plane would allow the Air Force to expand ISR capabilities beyond the “permissive environments — such as Iraq and Afghanistan,” where current drones such as the Global Hawk and Predator/Reaper operate. Instead the RQ-180 would be able to fly undetected in airspace where the U.S. does not have permission and/or the protection needed to fly.

This denied airspace capability has been missing from the Air Force’s inventory since the speedy SR-71 retired in 1998. The Blackbird mainly relied on its speed and altitude — along with some stealth-like qualities — to fly over countries and gather intelligence where the U.S. was not welcome.

_Aviation Week_ points to financial reports from Northrop Grumman that suggest the possibility of the new airplane, as well as satellite images of the company’s facility in Palmdale, California and Area 51 that show new hangars capable of holding aircraft with a wingspan of at least 130 feet — larger than a Boeing 737. When asked about the existence of the RQ-180, the Air Force told the trade publication that it “does not discuss this program.”

The use of unmanned aircraft for spying continues to rise year after year. But most of the work is done by slow flying aircraft such as the Global Hawk and Predators. In addition to flying relatively slow, these airplanes are also far from invisible to radar. Most of their use has been limited to flying over areas where manned fighter aircraft are able to control the skies, providing protection for the vulnerable drones.

The RQ-180 on the other hand is expected to have a stealth design with greatly improved aerodynamics giving it greater efficiency, which in the case of ISR work, translates to longer missions which could include longer transits to a target area, or more time over the target.

Northrop Grumman has also been publicly flight testing its X-47B unmanned combat aircraft, including take offs and landings from an aircraft carrier. The X-47B is aimed at combat as well as intelligence gathering, and is being developed for the Navy.

http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2013/12/new-stealth-drone/
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/12/07/super-secret-drone-runs-test-flights-over-area-51-report-says/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 8, 2013)

I didn't know about the SR-72.  The "Aurora" finally has a name.  It only took about 30 years. 

I bet the pilots (if it has any) play "Can't Touch This" by MC Hammer when they're flying it. XD


Psh, who cares about the RQ-180?  That's like, well, nothing fantastic.  Certainly not hypersonic.  Hypersonic is so


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 8, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I didn't know about the SR-72.  The "Aurora" finally has a name.  It only took about 30 years.
> 
> I bet the pilots (if it has any) play "Can't Touch This" by MC Hammer when they're flying it. XD


you made my day


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 8, 2013)

You know what I just realized?  Aurora/SR-72 was in development longer than...


...wait for it...


...Duke Nukem Forever!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 8, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You know what I just realized?  Aurora/SR-72 was in development longer than...
> 
> 
> ...wait for it...
> ...


ahahahahah no more  it almost make me at ease to have to start working today 4hrs before what i was supposed to


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 8, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I didn't know about the SR-72.  The "Aurora" finally has a name.  It only took about 30 years.
> 
> I bet the pilots (if it has any) play "Can't Touch This" by MC Hammer when they're flying it. XD
> 
> ...


hypersonic has some obvious problems with stealth.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 8, 2013)

Mach 6 ~= 7200 km/hr (2 km/s)
circumference of the Earth ~= 40,000 km

Around the Earth in just over 5 hours.  That's excluding the fact that the Earth rotates at 1667 km/hr at the circumference as well.  The SR-71 is known for allowing pilots (aka, astronauts) to see the sun rise twice in one day.  The SR-72 could mean three or four sun rises in one day on extended missions.

USSR/Russia knew the SR-71 was in their airspace but could do nothing about it.  None were ever intercepted.  The SR-72 is twice as fast and I wouldn't be surprised at all if they're low-balling that speed figure (by a lot, mach 10 plausible).  If you intend to hit it, you'd have to fire where it is going to be several minutes before it is there and that's assuming you have bullets that can travel to the edge of space where it operates.  Stealth is irrelevant.

Just to put in perspective how crazy the SR-71 was, the most dangerous time of it's flight wasn't over enemy territory--it was aerial refueling (required because it takes off almost empty).  The tankers had to fly as fast as they could and the SR-71 had to fly as slow as it could so it wouldn't stall during refueling.  I suspect the SR-72 will have the same problem or, more likely, doesn't support aerial refueling at all.


----------



## techtard (Dec 8, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You know what I just realized?  Aurora/SR-72 was in development longer than...
> 
> 
> ...wait for it...
> ...


Was probably fully functional 20 years ago and they are just now unveiling it because they have something newer and shinier.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 8, 2013)

That, or DoD is threatening to cut funding on a black project so they unveiled this 20 year old project so people have something to make noise about.  It's impossible to be certain with this kind of stuff.  It's bleeding edge and very secret.


----------

